# Clutch Pedal Clicks at Top of Engagement Common Problem?



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

My clutch pedal clicks (loud) when the pedal is almost all the way up. I bought plastic bushings for the pedal, figuring what else could it be? While looking for the clutch master cylinder retaining nuts under the hood, I had my wife push the clutch in several times. I noticed the sound was much louder under the hood and I could see the slave cylinder moving when the pedal was pushed in. I think I read somewhere that it is a common problem with the firewall cracking where the slave cylinder mounts. Has anyone had this problem? How did you correct it? If you had it repaired, did you go to the dealer and at what cost?

Thanks,

JeffM 
Proud owner of the money pit


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Common for the firewall to crack? This is a new one. Never heard this one before. Who is it that told you this is common?


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

*Cracked Firewall*

I ran across mention of it while doing a Google search. I went back out this morning for a closer look with the camera and it is definitely a crack where the slave cylinder mounts to the firewall.


----------



## 2step (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep. The problem is known. The reason is the '04-'06 GTO is originally a right hand drive car with a robust place for the master cylinder on the right side. But the cars retro fitted for the left hand drive US market simply have a hole punched into a thinner place in the left side firewall. They don't all crack but some do. It seems that putting in a Tick master with its slightly greater pedal pressure required can help the cracking along sooner. Some owners have had to fabricate a re-enforcing patch and weld it up


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks 2step. I have my car in a restoration shop being repaired. They are fabricating a plate to install at a cost of $300.00.


----------

